# Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht



## PolsKa (29. Dezember 2013)

*Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Hallo freunde,ich will nun evt auf eine interne Wasserkühlung umsteigen und suche deswegen ein Gehäuse mit viel Platz für paar Radiatoren. Am besten würde mir Platz im Deckel für 360 und in der Front 360 gefallen,in der Front 240 würde zur not auch ausreichen. Mein Budget ist max 150 Euro.

Die Wasserkühlung Case Liste ist ja leider nicht mehr sehr aktuell und bin deswegen für Vorschläge dankbar.

Das wäre zur Zeit mein Favorit

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » NZXT H630 Big-Tower - schallgedämmt, mattschwarz


----------



## butzler (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Das Xigmatek Elysium taugt für Dein Vorhaben auch perfekt. 2 x 360 ist da absolut kein Problem.


----------



## PolsKa (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Ist mir aber leider etwas zu teuer


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Wenn du einen 420er einbaust klappt das vom Budget her.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Bitfenix shinobi xl. Da passen problemlos zwei 360er mit einseitiger Lüfter Bestückung. Nur auf ein internes optisches Laufwerk musst du verzichten.


----------



## Joselman (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Es geht auch ein Laufwerk und 2x 240 + 1x 360 rein. Man braucht nur eine Metallsäge


----------



## PolsKa (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Ne auf Metallarbeiten habe ich keine Lust. Zudem gefällt mir das Xigmatek Elysium auch nicht so sehr. Da finde ich das Bitfenix shinobi xl schon deutlich schicker. Im luxx forum hat jemand auch das Corsair Obsidian Series 750D vorgeschlagen,was mir auch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## KetanestCola (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Hallo PolsKa,
Ich habe momentan das NZXT Phantom 630 (ohne Schalldämmung) in Verwendung.
Da bekommst du im Deckel einen 360mm und in der Front oder Boden einen 240mm (evtl in der Front einen 280mm) Radiator unter.

Ich habe im Deckel einen 360mm (30mm slim) und in der Front einen 240mm (45mm) Radiator drin.

Alles ohne Metallarbeiten. Allerdings verliert man je nach einbauart Festplattenkäfige.
In der Front fällt der ganze dahinter liegende HDD Tray weg - auf dem Boden zumindest die unteren HDD Cages.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

das corsair 750D ist auch nicht schlecht, aber da passt nur in den deckel ein 360er rein. in die front ein 240er oder mit glück auch ein 280er. nicht immer kann man die lüfterplätze einfach alle für radiatoren nehmen, da diese durch die endtanks ja noch ein stück länger werden. ein 360er alphacool zB ist knapp 400mm lang

wenn man im shinobi xl zwei 360er radis nutzen will, hat man theoretisch noch einen einzelnen slot für ein optisches laufwerk frei. das hängt dann aber stark von der dicke und gesamtlänge das radis ab. 
wenn man unter dem gitter im deckel die plastikstreben entfernt, kann man die lüfter von oben montieren und hat somit mehr platz unter dem radi. 
mit zwei 30mm dicken radis könnte das somit hinhauen, nur wird die verschlauchung von dem oberen dann etwas fummeliger, da muss man dann mit 90° winkelanschlüssen arbeiten.

wenn man auf nummer sicher gehen will und sogar zwei laufwerschächte behalten möchte, nutzt man am besten drei 240er statt zwei 360er. einen im boden, einen im deckel an den hinteren beiden lüfterplätzen und den frontradi an den oberen beiden mit anschlüssen nach unten.


----------



## PolsKa (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Habe nur 1 Laufwerk,benutze ich eigentlich nie und könnte somit wegfallen. HDD Käfig kann auch enfernt werden. Hatte vor mir 30mm Radiatoren zu kaufen,was ich so gelesen habe sind sie mit langsamen Lüftern am besten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

shinobi xl mit zwei 45mm dicken 360ern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du kein push-pull, also beidseitige lüfterbestückung machen willst, brauchst du weder den oberen teil für die laufwerke, noch den unteren teil für die festplatten rausnehmen. den festplattenkäfig kann man auch ein stück nach hinten versetzt montieren. ich hab aber von vornerein alles kaputtgeschnitten


----------



## PolsKa (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Habe gestern deinen Thread durch zufall entdeckt und hatte vor den Aufbau ähnlich zu machen  Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Shinobi auch am besten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

wenn du fragen hast, frag ruhig. irgendwas ausmessen ist auch kein problem, da ich das hier ja vor mir stehen habe. hab allerdings inzwischen wieder etwas 'downsizing' betrieben und nurnoch einen radiator eingebaut.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Es ist nur ein kleines Stück Blech was man raussägen muss um den 5,25 Käfig im Shinobi zu behalten. Voll nutzbar ist er aber nicht! 

Vorne ist ein 240/30 drin unten 240/60 und oben 360/45

Vielleicht geht noch ein 120/30 nach hinten. Das teste ich in 2014.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

was musstest du denn raussägen? unten die verbindung zwischen den beiden seiten vom lw-schacht? das muss man nur, wenn man push-pull betreiben will oder eine 60mm oder 80mm radi einbauen will. 
70mm platz sind vorhanden, das reicht sowohl für einen 30mm odder auch einen 45mm dicken radi mit einseitiger lüfterbestückung


----------



## PolsKa (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

Danke für das Angebot FeuerToifel 

Joselman hast du die Pumpe auf dem Netzteil irgendwie befestigen können? So wie ich meine Sucht kenne,hätte ich dann auch noch unten einen 240 Radiator verbaut. Nur wüsste dann nicht wohin mit der Pumpe. FeuerToifel hatte sie mal an PCI Slotblende hinten befestigt,aber da wäre wohl meine Soundkarte im weg.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

@ Toifel
Dann wars mir nur so im Weg. 

@Polska
Die Pumpe steht mit shoggy und aquainlet einfach auf dem NT. Bis zur Graka ist da kaum Platz aber es passt alles. Pumpe wackelt auch nicht und kann nicht umfallen o.ä.
Die wird einmal durch die Schläuche gehalten und dann nochmal von hinten durch die 12V Stecker.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für 2 360mm Radiator gesucht*

der 240er im boden wird nu passen, wenn in der front kein 360er sitzt, da sich die sonst im weg sind. hatte ich oben ja schon beschrieben, wie das machbar ist.

ich hab mir für die pumpe den 'ek-uni holder d5' und die 'ddc-addon plate' geholt. es gibt auch befestigungen für 120er lüfterplätze.


----------

